# Eclipse: Workspace Einstellungen übernehmen



## byte (14. Jul 2009)

Hi,

ich bin von Eclipse 3.4 auf 3.5 umgestiegen. Ich habe mir einen neuen Workspace eingerichtet und überlege jetzt, wie ich am besten die Einstellungen aus dem alten Workspace übernehmen kann. Mir gehts primär um meine Code Templates usw.

Kann ich einfach den .metadata Ordner rüberziehen oder geht das irgendwie eleganter? Es wäre schön, wenn man die Einstellungen direkt aus der IDE importieren könnte und dabei auswählen könnte, was man übernehmen will. 

Grüße byto


----------



## bygones (14. Jul 2009)

Put Eclipse features to work for you hilft hier (Abschnitt Defining your own global preferences)


----------



## xhi2018 (14. Jul 2009)

Hallo,


byto hat gesagt.:


> ich bin von Eclipse 3.4 auf 3.5 umgestiegen. Ich habe mir einen neuen Workspace eingerichtet und überlege jetzt, wie ich am besten die Einstellungen aus dem alten Workspace übernehmen kann. Mir gehts primär um meine Code Templates usw.
> 
> Kann ich einfach den .metadata Ordner rüberziehen oder geht das irgendwie eleganter? Es wäre schön, wenn man die Einstellungen direkt aus der IDE importieren könnte und dabei auswählen könnte, was man übernehmen will.


 Es gibt über *File => Export* und dann im Dialog unter *General* die Möglichkeit die Preferences zu exportieren - leider kann man hier nicht groß wählen welche Preferences man exportieren möchte.
Über *File => Import* können die Preferences dann auch wieder importiert werden ... 

Wenn Du jetzt "nur" die Code Templates und vielleicht noch ein oder zwei andere Einstellungen übernehmen willst, dann könnte das auch über den Preferences Dialog (*Window => Preferences*)gehen. Zumindest lassen sich die Code Templates in Eclipse 3.5 exportieren. Der Import funktioniert dann genauso. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit Konfiguration wie Code Templates, Compiler Einstellungen und ähnliches zu speichern ist diese in einem JAVA Projekt vorzunehmen. Das Stichwort hierzu "Enable project specific settings". 
Die Konfiguration wird von Eclipse in dem JAVA Projekt gespeichert und kann in einem Repository (CVS, SVN,...) eingecheckt werden. So haben alle Entwickler die sich dieses Projekt in den Workspace auschecken die selben Einstellungen. Nur so als Tip - falls so was bei Dir in Frage kommt.

noch viel Erfolg!


----------

